# Got a new milk barn! (pics)



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

We've been slowly adding more stuff for my goats and one of the things on my list was a milking room. I used to milk right in the little barn we had, but as I got more goats that quickly became a problem.

I found an ad on craigslist for a 6x10 kloter farms shed at a steal - the guy was moving and had no need for it anymore. It was in mint condition and only 2 years old. I paid about a quarter of what he paid for it!

I'm really excited about it - I was milking under the deck which was a PITA when it rained. Now - no need to! I just take the goats out one by one and the shed is right there.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow very nice!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice!! Congrat's!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That looks terrific!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it....  :thumb:


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I have plans to put something like a linolium floor and walls in there with stall pads on the floor. I need to make it wipeable so the milk doesn't soak into the wood - after just 2 days of milking it already has that milk smell!

And I need to put more shelves. As you can see from the inside pics I've put my goat stuff in boxes, above the windows, etc - Can't wait to really get going!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats great! Perfect for a milk & supply room!! :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What a perfect set up! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!! It looks great... Enjoy!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Love it !
Congrats :dance:

Margaret


----------

